# Prolific model boat builder



## sandy1000 (Feb 10, 2010)

I am researching the model boats of Joe Clark, born in Scotland and emigrated to Townsville Australia. Between the ages of 65 and 80 he built 28 large model ships. This was in the 1960s and 1970s. He was a blacksmith and was quite a character. His method of transport was a 3 wheeled tandem seated Messerschmidt which in the tough tropical on-the-edge of the outback city of Townsville created some comment. Joe's model ships were from his imagination and photographs although based on real ships, but they were not quite accurate representations as the photos show. But they were large and sturdy and when on the water they looked right and had a dignity and imposing presence which appealed to their owners. Joe's life was full of adventures and even after he died he was still able to amaze - for example he donated 6 boats to a museum in Cooktown and they were recently auctioned off after the museum's owner was murdered by her security guard!

I own the tugboat and not so long ago decided to make the deckhouse more scale like but ran into a storm of protest as it was felt that Joe's efforts should not be interfered with. So here are some photos of model ships by Joe Clark.


----------

